# Hops ain't hops



## dicko (7/5/14)

Brewers,
I have noticed that you need to be aware with some hops that are offered for sale may be not what you are expecting.
Just prior to Yob starting up I bought some different hop varieties from overseas (not China)  and I noticed, after using what I thought was EK Golding they weren't actually EK variety but marketed as UK Goldings.
Now, in my opinion these hops are just not EK and don't do it for me in some styles of beer.
I noticed on Facebook this morning that there appears to be a "Special CZ Saaz" being offered by an overseas supplier.
link to the two Saaz varieties
I am in no way suggesting that these hops are no good just pointing out that I find that they are different.
Maybe these new slight variations should be called a different name to the parent.


----------



## QldKev (7/5/14)

I've noticed it with quite a few varieties having multiple new growing reigons. The term special is a bit cryptic in this case. I've had an issue with another supplier and hops not being quite as expected. On two occasions I have received hops with minimal aroma and a harsh bittering, they reminded me of the Chinese hops from that buy. In this case I'm not necessarily blaming the supplier as it could be where they are sourcing them from, but needless to say I don't buy from them anymore. (Please don't ask who the supplier was). The way I see it, if we need to throw out an occasional batch I'm happy to do so to ensure I get to try some variations. But if I'm ordering a specific product and get supplied an inferior product then I'm not happy.


----------



## dicko (7/5/14)

Yes Kev, I am concerned that Saaz may be different.
I like continental pilseners and want that character that Czech Saaz bring to the beer. I have tried others Like Spalt but I keep coming back to Saaz.
Fwiw, Tettnang can be different as well as I think that there is a US variety available.
In defence in the above link the supplier does list both varieties on the same page, I just found it interesting that the "Special" was in larger print on that same page. Again, it is only marketing but confusing just the same.


----------



## Yob (7/5/14)

I recently sold on (at a loss mind you) proportedly what was supposed to be EKG as lambic hops, I wouldn't have brewed with them that's for sure, as luck would have it, I actually had "real" EKG to do a side by side smell...

Nothing alike 

That link is dead now Dicko


----------



## dicko (7/5/14)

Still working on my desktop Yob 

http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=Cz+saaz&Submit=


----------



## dicko (7/5/14)

dicko said:


> In defence in the above link the supplier does list both varieties on the same page, I just found it interesting that the "Special" was in larger print on that same page. Again, it is only marketing but confusing just the same.


I just noticed that the fonts are the same size now but on my Ipad this morning they seemed bigger for the "Special"


----------



## QldKev (7/5/14)

dicko said:


> Still working on my desktop Yob
> 
> http://www.yakimavalleyhops.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=Cz+saaz&Submit=


It didn't work from my tablet this morning, but is ok from my pc. It looks like the sitte is doing a redirect to a mobile style sheet.


----------



## Florian (7/5/14)

Just going by the subscription that is supplied with the CZ Saaz Special in that link I would never assume that it has the same properties as Cz Saaz though. 

If I was to order these I would do it purely on an experimental basis.


----------

